# Happy birthday, knightfox!



## FLBuff PE (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy birthday, @knight1fox3!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2018)

HBD, KF!  Ya old fart! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Supe (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy birthday.  Here's a disgusting turkey bacon wrapped crab cake, in lieu of a traditional birthday cake, just for you.


----------



## User1 (Dec 20, 2018)

happy dayyyyyyyy


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy birthdaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2018)

Supe said:


> Happy birthday.  Here's a disgusting turkey bacon wrapped crab cake, in lieu of a traditional birthday cake, just for you.
> 
> View attachment 12460


Sh*t, may as well give him this


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 20, 2018)

HBD KF!!!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Jbone27 PE (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## akwooly (Dec 20, 2018)

hey there mr fox, Happy Birthday. #gopackgo


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy birthday, kf!!


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 20, 2018)

HB KF.  I hope you have a great one!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks all. Been a fairly good day so far, albeit the middle of the week. At least I'm off work while having some basement remodel work done. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy B-day!!!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 20, 2018)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 20, 2018)

I hope it's a good one man.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 20, 2018)

HBD, KF!  Hopefully, the batcave basement remodel is going well...


----------



## Szar (Dec 20, 2018)

indeed!  Happy Birthday kind sir!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 21, 2018)

Happy Belated Birthday!! Hope it was a good one!


----------

